# تجربتين ناجحتين و بسيطتين في تدوير الاشياء



## bibirizzo (29 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم هده التجربتين ناجحتين في تدوير الاشياء سهلة التنفيد و حتى اقوم برفع عدة تجارب و اختراعات بسيطة و مهمة ان شاء الله http://www.ziddu.com/download/6270046/.avi.html http://www.ziddu.com/download/6270074/.avi.html


----------



## mnci (30 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يوفقك
....................................


----------



## الساحر (30 أغسطس 2009)

انشاء الله بالنجاح............


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (31 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جدا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## khaledkamal21 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ الكريم
هل لنا من توضيح للتجربتين ؟

لان الفيديو غير واضح في طريقه العمل و خاصه الفيديو الثاني
مهي آليه العمل

و شكرا


----------



## bibirizzo (3 سبتمبر 2009)

اولا اشكر الاخوة الكرام على طريقة الرد المشجعة لانه يوجد بعض الاعضاء لا يعرفون حتى اسلوب الحديث و الرد على المواضيع و انا لااريد ان ارد عليهم لانني حقيقة اكبر من هدا الحديث و شكرا لكم على تشجيعي لانني اتمنى المشاركة الدائمة و المفيدة ان شاء الله


----------

